# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خبر جدید برای ذخیره های دانشگاه آزاد

## MMahya

سلام من طی پیگیری هایی که کردم دانشگاه آزاد این پاسخ را داد. نظرتون را بگید. یا اگر شما هم پیگیری کردیدپاسخ دانشگاه آزاد را بذارید.چنانچه در کارنامه شما ذخیره درج شده تا فردا چهارشنبه 14 آبان ماه فرصت دارید با مراجعه به سامانه www.azmoon.org با درج کد ملی و کد شناسه انتخاب رشته که در ذیل کارنامه اولیه سازمان سنجش درج شده است نسبت به ثبت اعلام آمادگی خود برای ثبت نام به صورت اینترنتی اقدام و رسید دریافت نمایید. عدم مراجعه در زمان اعلام شده به منزله انصراف از ثبت نام می باشد و هیچگونه درخواستی پس از زمان اعلام شده دریافت نخواهد شد. .... پس از اتمام اعلام آمادگی ذخیره ها ، در خصوص انتخاب های بعدی افرادی که فرم اعلام آمادگی را تکمیل کردند بررسی و اعلام خواهد شدچطور بعدش میخوان انتخاب های بعدی را بررسی کنند، وقتی ظرفیت ها تکمیل شده

----------


## meysam98

طبق تجربه شخصی در تکمیل ظرفیت معمولا جاهای بهتری قبولی میشین.

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_بله درسته منم موندم تا ۱۵ ام که جوابش میاد 
اما مثل اینکه در تکمیل ظرفیت قبولی بهتره_

----------


## MMahya

متوجه منظورتون نمیشم
یعنی ذخیره را ثبت نام نکنم و صبر کنم برای  تکمیل ظرفیت؟

----------


## MMahya

جواب چی میاد 15؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> متوجه منظورتون نمیشم
> یعنی ذخیره را ثبت نام نکنم و صبر کنم برای  تکمیل ظرفیت؟


تو باید بری اعلام امادگی کنی
اگه تو دخیره اون رشته قبول نشدی میرن سراغ انتخاب بعدیت

----------


## Mahdis79

> جواب چی میاد 15؟


جواب اینکه تو دخیره ها قبول شدن یا نه..

----------


## Dark_Light

جواب ذخیره ها امد

----------


## مریان

> طبق تجربه شخصی در تکمیل ظرفیت معمولا جاهای بهتری قبولی میشین.


سلام میدونید تاریخ تکمیل ظرفیت کی هست؟؟

----------

